# low compression



## agent-x (Jul 26, 2008)

hi all

need some help

ive got low comrepssion on 6th cylinder on a r32 gtr

what could be the possible problem? and how much damage to my pocket is it going to do?

thanks


----------



## Listerofsmeg (Jul 4, 2006)

a few things are possible. 

Headgasket failure - does the car billow white smoke?
Ring damage - does the car chuck out black smoke?
Bent valves - nothing obvious wrong, other than potential non firing of the offending cylinder
Holed piston - would also plume black smoke id suggest...

Thats about it....

To cure it it will be engine out and inspect, it is possible to assess the damage/confirm it with borescopes and compressing the cooling system etc but to fix the engine will have to come apart.

Hope that helps....


----------



## agent-x (Jul 26, 2008)

hmmm

i think it is bent valves, its what my brother and dad thought originally

thanks for your post


----------



## miragev (Apr 11, 2007)

you say you think it's bent valves how did you come to this conclusion ...? have you had issues with the timing belt ..?


----------



## agent-x (Jul 26, 2008)

like i said my dad and borther had checked it out

they are both mechanics

how they came to the conclusion i dont know

im in london most the time my brother drives it around

i think we will be selling it, not been happy with it


----------



## Listerofsmeg (Jul 4, 2006)

i came to the conclusion of bent valves on my own car as the it didnt show any of the other symptoms of engine failure, no smoke of any kind, wasnt using coolant/oil. It still ran perfectly well, but would occasionally miss on idle, that was the only real givaway.


----------



## David (Apr 25, 2003)

It more likely a burnt out exhaust valve than a bent valve, they dont usually bend unless the cambelt come off or it throws a rod


----------

